# X-Trail facelift 2006 ?



## rattle (Nov 29, 2005)

It have been rumors long time about a facelift on X-Trail 2006. Does anybody know anything about that or is it only loose rumores?


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

You must mean the 2007 model. I have a 2006 and it's pretty much the same as the 2005.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

rattle said:


> It have been rumors long time about a facelift on X-Trail 2006. Does anybody know anything about that or is it only loose rumores?


If you can share the source of these rumores with us, we can tell you how close to the truth they're 

Your location would be of great help as well.


----------



## rattle (Nov 29, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> If you can share the source of these rumores with us, we can tell you how close to the truth they're
> 
> Your location would be of great help as well.


The source is an norwegain Nissan dealer, but they havent found any pictures of a facelift on the 2006 model. I also found a source on "canadiandriver" wich says that the 2006 model only have a few changes.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info. rattle. In this case I don't think that these rumours are completely true. What they're referring to as being the 2006 facelift model, is the same MKII xtrail with an addition of some options which were not available in some countries.

Example: Nissan Canada is now offering the "Adventure Pack" which includes the hyper roof rails. (this version has been available in Australia since late 2003)

Example 2: Some Australian dealers are now offering the XxX (Triple X) pack, which includes 17" alloy wheels amongst other nissan accessories as standard.

So, there is no facelift (as in face lift between MKI and MKII to now MKIII) on the cards just yet!


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

Interesting... now everyone is getting so confused on whether the dealers are offering a new facelift models or just a packaged model... 

From my point of view, i think the current model is pretty decent with reasonable ride/height and accesories... just some minor tweaking will do the job.


----------



## rattle (Nov 29, 2005)

simefly said:


> Interesting... now everyone is getting so confused on whether the dealers are offering a new facelift models or just a packaged model...
> 
> From my point of view, i think the current model is pretty decent with reasonable ride/height and accesories... just some minor tweaking will do the job.



The norwegian dealer have got clear signals from the norwegian importer is still saying that it comes a facelift. I am still courious wether it is true or not.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*No face lift in Canada*



pgames38 said:


> You must mean the 2007 model. I have a 2006 and it's pretty much the same as the 2005.


As far as Canada is concerned, pgames38 is correct and he should know - he has an '06  

I've been up-close-and personal with the '06 (Canadian Version) and the only notable differences are those that come with the Adventure Package - Hyper roof rails, 17' wheels and tires etc.

Without the AV Package, it's hard to tell the difference between an '05 and an '06.

"Rumors" may be just "wishful thinking" :loser:


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

rattle said:


> The norwegian dealer have got clear signals from the norwegian importer is still saying that it comes a facelift. I am still courious wether it is true or not.


Back in Malaysia, the last so-called phase lift for the X was the clear signal markers, V grille, signal markers on the side mirrors, OEM alloy wheels design and some other minor cosmetic changes in the interior. Thats about it.

Purely, facelift are just aesthetics from my point of view... Unless, its a huge change like the Range Rovers..


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

simefly said:


> Back in Malaysia, the last so-called phase lift for the X was the clear signal markers, V grille, signal markers on the side mirrors, OEM alloy wheels design and some other minor cosmetic changes in the interior. Thats about it.
> 
> Purely, facelift are just aesthetics from my point of view... Unless, its a huge change like the Range Rovers..


It's different with the Malaysian X-Trail, as it is manufactured locally there.

The facelift of the imported Japanese version was quite significant from MKI to MKII and there are many differences between the 2 models.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

rattle said:


> It have been rumors long time about a facelift on X-Trail 2006. Does anybody know anything about that or is it only loose rumores?


IMHO, Nissan won't be 'facelifting' the X-Trail just yet. It's selling so well they must be raking in the profits right now. When the opposition start to out-sell in enough key markets then we'll see the all-new model. Probably 2007 in Europe. It'll be more square and slab sided, with extra 'bling' factor like the new Pathfinder. There is a concept picture somewhere. I'll try to find it and post a link.


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> It's different with the Malaysian X-Trail, as it is manufactured locally there.
> 
> The facelift of the imported Japanese version was quite significant from MKI to MKII and there are many differences between the 2 models.


Its not totally true that its manufactured locally. In fact its assembled locally using OEM Nissan parts from Japan. On the other hand the A/C unit and shockers are actually some of the only parts that are locally made. Someway of cutting the excise duties imposed on metal. 

Hence, till to-date, you will get to see MK1 interior with MK11 facelift on the exterior.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

simefly said:


> Its not totally true that its manufactured locally. In fact its assembled locally using OEM Nissan parts from Japan. On the other hand the A/C unit and shockers are actually some of the only parts that are locally made. Someway of cutting the excise duties imposed on metal.
> 
> Hence, till to-date, you will get to see MK1 interior with MK11 facelift on the exterior.


simefly,

Sorry for using the incorrect term "manufacured" instead of "assembled" 

My understanding from many Malaysian friends with xtrails is that you guys are yet to see MKII. The one you currently have is a look-alike of MKI with only minor thing added to it from MKII (example: clear side indicators) the interior (mainly the dash) is still that of MKI.

I can't comment on what parts being used to "assemble" these xtrails in Malaysia, but I take your word for it.

The same concept applies to Taiwan, but it's even more evident there, where they decided to do a TRUE face-lift that is unique from the rest of the world and I just love it.

The interior and exterior has been designed with such taste and fashion, that it'll be any MKI and MKII in it's pocket. Great and fashionable/stylish design it is I must admit :thumbup: 

So, in summary you guys in Malaysia have now MKII to look forward to, which is great for you guys


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

*X-Trail due for replacement in 2010*

According to this site, the current X-TRail is likely to stay the course until 2010.

That's not to say that there won't be further "cosmetic" changes such as those that occurred when Nissan brought out the MkII. 

(I would say that the residual value figure quoted on the site is complete garbage. It should read "the percentage of list price *lost* after 3 years/36,000 miles.")


----------



## GordMounce (Dec 21, 2005)

From what I've heard, there's a bit of internal politics at Nissan. The X-Trail has always been designed in Japan, but the 2007 will be designed in the US. And we all know their appetite for big SUVs. Hopefully it stays small. I can't see Nissan wanting to add another bigger SUV to their fleet. 

Just what I'd heard anyway from someone fairly high up at Nissan in Canada.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, that could be true, taking into consideration that USA have already got the new Pathfinder which is made in Spain!


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Can't see it myself, considering they've pretty much all the bases covered already in their 4x4 line-up. The only 4x4 model due for replacement anytime soon is the Terrano (also built in Spain) which is getting on in years and is slightly larger than the X-Trail but built on an old-style ladder-frame chassis.










Why make changes to an already successful X-Trail formula just to suit the US market? Honda's CRV is marketed in the US pretty much unchanged from that sold in every other territory and the X-Trail competes head-to-head with it in most of those countries.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't see the Terrano being replaced at all. Wasn't it a joint venture with Ford? Nissan will probably bring out a 4x4 version of the Renault Espace instead!


----------



## rattle (Nov 29, 2005)

Here it is.

http://www.autoweek.nl/forum/read.php?12,1794906


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

facelift ???
pwah! you're kidding right?











I think the "surgeon" had a little too much coffee and went too far with this "skin pulling act".

doesn't do anything for me  (...just my opinion...)


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Here are a couple of other shots:









click here for larger image









click here for larger image


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i do like the headlights and grill on this xtrail better than ours but still looks kinda weird


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> facelift ???
> pwah! you're kidding right?
> 
> I think the "surgeon" had a little too much coffee and went too far with this "skin pulling act".
> ...


Marc, thats the Taiwan Vesrion exy with their different design of the front (including head-lights)

I kinda like it and the interior is really nice.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I reckon the next 'X' will resemble this:


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

I am unsure of what the "facelift" would mean. I've got a 2006 250X that's 2.6L engine A/T. It's the top of the line here in the Philippines. I've got the hyper roof rail, 16" mags, leather seats, engine cover and clear corner/headlights and a fender baby mirror. Any difference with your xtrails?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Sulphur man said:


> I reckon the next 'X' will resemble this:


I doubt it,
That is the "Zaroot" concept, and it would be a stand alone based on an Altima platform...

see more and read more: here


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jape said:


> I am unsure of what the "facelift" would mean. I've got a 2006 250X that's 2.6L engine A/T. It's the top of the line here in the Philippines. I've got the hyper roof rail, 16" mags, leather seats, engine cover and clear corner/headlights and a fender baby mirror. Any difference with your xtrails?


You mean 2.5 litres... (not 2.6)


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> You mean 2.5 litres... (not 2.6)


Sorry Valboo! yeah it's 2.5... why is number 5 so much near the 6 in the keypad?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> I doubt it,
> That is the "Zaroot" concept, and it would be a stand alone based on an Altima platform...
> 
> see more and read more: here



I wasn't talking about the platform, I was talking about the styling. I don't expect they will mess with the formula they've got so right. But the styling will need to be brought up to date when sales droop. I reckon this is the 'face' they will use.


----------

